# Left hand grip too much in the fingers..?



## Qwerty (Jun 16, 2019)

Is this a bad thing? If so what issues could it cause..
Iâ€™ve been struggling with overly active hands through impact and dragging the club low and left post impact.. kind of feels like Iâ€™m trying to correct the swing constantly through the ball.

Iâ€™ve read some stuff about the butt of the club pushing against the fleshy part of the bottom right of the left palm, my left grip currently seems to be totally in my fingers.
Iâ€™ve had lessons recently but this hasnâ€™t been picked up on.

Any advice welcome..


----------



## bobmac (Jun 16, 2019)

I would say it shouldn't be totally in the fingers.
How many knuckles can you see on your left hand when you look down at your grip.

This may help


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks Bob. I tried a slightly different grip today..same as the video above.
In the forefinger then across the palm.
Swing felt much more simplistic especially with the driver.
I had it totally in the fingers with 2 knuckles showing, strong left grip causing hooks..
On the right track hopefully.. Thanks ðŸ‘


----------



## bobmac (Jun 16, 2019)

You're welcome. Keep us informed.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 17, 2019)

Grips could be slightly too small for you.   Extra wraps could help without moving to mid sized grips. 

I have a kids club with a thin shaft that it extremely easy to hold in a super strong grip which to me feels entirely in the fingers of the left hand.


----------

